# flattest transition from bar to hoods, Ritchey or FSA?



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone know which bar would have the flattest transition from top of bar to hoods, the Ritchey Biomax II or the FSA Wing Pro Compact?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Which hoods are you referring to?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

3T Ergonova Pro www.thenew3t.com 

www.jejamescycles.co.uk 

Converts to $68.00 plus shipping


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*the brake/shifter hoods*



Squidward said:


> Which hoods are you referring to?


I'm referring to the hoods on the brakes/shifters.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Squidward meant which brifters you are using. The intended interface between bar and hood are pretty different between SRAM ,Campi, and Shimano.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*I dunno, I think FSA may be a little flatter*



oily666 said:


> 3T Ergonova Pro www.thenew3t.com
> 
> www.jejamescycles.co.uk
> 
> Converts to $68.00 plus shipping


I could be wrong but it appears that the transition of the FSA is flatter when viewed from the side.

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=HB0793

http://www.thenew3t.com/details.aspx?i=Dropbars&p=ergonova&d=LTD


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*referring to Shimano 105*

Sorry for the confusion. I have Shimano 105 brifters.


----------

